# Train Rite Winger



## GulfCoast (Sep 24, 2007)

Just a few props for a good product. I spent my second weekend in the last month shooting flyers with the Train Rite winger and release this weekend at a master test. No "no birds." I have used these wingers/releases before, and I continue to be very impressed with the consistency of the throws for a flyer, and the ease of use of the foot release. The release is easy to use, and appears very safe with the addition of the lock out pin. The large size "Pro" winger will absolutely scream a dead bird out there if you have a need for a monster throw for a mark, too.


----------



## Joe Dutro (Nov 20, 2007)

We just recieved are Train-Rites late last week and well I'm impressed. Talk about a throw. This thing will throw a Dokken Mallard over 60 yards with ease on the middle hooks. 
We were actually at a HRC test this past weekend and after the test we tried to see how far it would launch a Dokken Goose. While we didn't range it a modest guess would be 40+ yards.
I also really like the safty pin on the release.

Every winger/launcher has its place in the market depending upon the users needs. While if your wanting a mega throw I recommend the Train-Rite. Nice work Warren and John.
Joe


----------



## mtgreenheads (Apr 13, 2008)

Does their release have sound?


----------



## Jim Person (Jan 5, 2003)

I believe sound features are part of the electronics not the release mechanism, (dogtra or TT have the sounds) and the winger will have a shot sound from a primer Jim


----------



## Joe Dutro (Nov 20, 2007)

Jim Person said:


> I believe sound features are part of the electronics not the release mechanism, (dogtra or TT have the sounds) and the winger will have a shot sound from a primer Jim


Correct. The sound comes from the Dogtra or TT release that gets attached to the launcher. 
The Train-Rite release is actually the part that releases the winger after the electrons send it a signal. Both the manual and electronic version of the releases also have a toe tab to release the winger. I found this a very safe and convenient way to release the winger. I can see where 1 guy could operate this as a flier station by himself/herself. Both feet stay on the ground because you use toe down pressure instead of kicking it up as some of the older launchers out there.
Joe


----------

